# Series... make it go away



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Argh, I hate this new forum but that isn't the problem. I now have "series" showing up on my Kindle, a couple of pages worth. I don't want them. I can't figure out how to get rid of them. They are:
"Title"
"No Items"
"Series"
What the heck? I don't recognize many of the titles and they all say "no items". What use is that?

Does anyone know how to make them go away? I tried press/hold which on a book would open the menu with all the options including go away. Doesn't work. Just annoyingly moves it from the last pages to page one. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I have that happening too In addition, I recently bought 5 books in a series. They downloaded and were on my kindle. Then the update happened and now I can't find them anywhere. No series listing for them, and no books.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You might find this a help. The E-bookreader.com


> Last week Amazon released a new software update for Kindles that didn’t seem very interesting on the surface, but it turns out they did add an important new feature not mentioned in the release notes.
> Kindles running firmware 5.13.4 now have the option to group books together that are in a series.
> They added _series support_ as a new option in settings that can be turned on and off by going to *Settings > Device Options > Advanced Options > Home & Library > Group Series in Library*.
> Some folks at MobileRead noticed the new unannounced feature and have been testing it out.
> ...


Incidentally, I have the latest software update on several Kindles but none of them have this option in the settings menu. It must be being rolled out seperately to the main update.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY!!! That is it. That solved it. They are gone now.


----------



## Bamjomo (May 13, 2021)

Linjeakel said:


> You might find this a help. The E-bookreader.com
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I have the latest software update on several Kindles but none of them have this option in the settings menu. It must be being rolled out seperately to the main update.


I just got this miserable update and cannot get rid of it because I do not have the menu option for getting rid of this nightmare. Any idea how to get another update that does have the feature to turn off the ludicrous series collections?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Two months on and this is an option that hasn't turned up in the settings on any of my devices, neither have my books tried to organise themselves into series. Perhaps you have to have your books sorted or filtered in a particular way?

So few people seem to have mentioned this that I'm wondering if it's not a proper feature at all but maybe some sort of beta test they're still trying out?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Go figure... I got this _weeks_ ago but still can't get the damn book cover screensaver.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My usual settings are nothing for filter and sorting by recent. I have this feature; I don't really notice it, though, unless I'm looking at 'all'. 

When I am reading a book -- or it's queued up to read soon -- it's downloaded; otherwise it's only in the cloud library. So, for example, I'm right now reading the most recent Genevieve Lenard book. I don't see the series grouping except when I have the device showing 'all', as the most recent one is the only one actually downloaded. So it's really only a bit of a bump for me when I'm looking to find the book if I didn't send it to the device.

I guess I don't think it was a necessary feature, but I also don't mind it. 

BUT: if you don't like it, you CAN turn it off. Go to settings and go to Device Options. Then Advanced Options. Then Home & Library. There you can toggle the home screen view and the grouping on or off.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I definitely don't have this feature - or the book cover screensaver - but I find it strange because I'm sure the most recent update came out _after_ this series feature first showed up for some people, so why wasn't it included in the update?


----------



## Bamjomo (May 13, 2021)

Thank you to the individual identifying the way to delete the miserable series collection. Too bad neither of the customer service people I spoke with were aware of this fix.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That update (series) came to my Fires before the e-ink devices. I don't mind it either way. Sometimes it is handy to have them all grouped together. They certainly buried the option for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I recall:

The series grouping was a feature turned on after 5.13.4

The cover photo thing was turned on after 5.13.5


----------



## Judy100 (Jun 21, 2021)

Linjeakel said:


> You might find this a help. The E-bookreader.com
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I have the latest software update on several Kindles but none of them have this option in the settings menu. It must be being rolled out seperately to the main update.


 Thank yo s much! Not only did this process lead me to the option to unbundle the series, but to do away with the recommended reading! That was going to be a future question from me becasue I have never found a recommendation on the Kindle to be useful for me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have firmware version 5.13.6 on both my Voyages and my PW4.

While I do now have the book cover sleep screen option on all of them, there's still no sign of this series setting on any of them (even though it apparently came out two updates ago).

Maybe it's still a US only thing?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I finally got the update yesterday and have the cover option now. I like it.


----------

